# Forbes article; privatize America's public lands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

A look behind the curtain of the real reasons this pushing for transfer, are really pushing for sale. It seems here and there they let their guard down and flat out say what the plan is. This is probably the most serious issue we will face in regards to hunting throughout our lives, and it's going to be a long drawn out battle we will continue to fight. It's also one we can't afford to lose if we wish for our kids and grandkids to have the same freedoms we have. Every one of us must continue to let our politicians know that selling our public lands is absolutely not an option, we also need to make sure we are supporting groups fighting this terrible and misguided attempt to dismantle our public land system in America. The other side is going to do what they can, we need to make sure their dream of privatization never comes true.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/steveh...oing-privatize-u-s-public-lands/#f04760c5af31

Here is an open letter from RMEF in response

https://elknetwork.com/never-privatize-lands-open-letter-steve-h-hanke/


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You know the dude's cra when he refers to Reagan as an "intellectual". Say what???


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Scary.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

These fools can't see any value in something beyond dollar signs. If it isn't generating maximum profit, it is "ill-used". I'm in my 30's, and I greatly fear I will live to see the day these lands are privatized.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A few thoughts on this article:

1- Interesting that those that take the extreme on both ends of the public land transfer all hate Sec Zinke and think he is the enemy. That only solidifies to me that he was the right man for the job. 

2- While I agree this issue of privitization of public lands will be one of the biggest fights we have, the one I'm more immediately concerned about is the privitization of public wildlife. Not directly on topic here for this thread, but I think it's something far too many are overlooking and worries me way more in the immediate future than losing public lands. 

3- You have to understand this is an opinion piece. Give it the proper care when reading it. Although this kind of hack job could qualify him for a lead writing role here at the Tr...never mind. I digress again. But seriously, the guy says that he made the recommendation to sell all federal public lands as they are a socialist program in a capitalist country, and says that Raegan made his position the position of the administration. To show that he uses a quote from President Raegan saying to sell the lands that are of no use while fully preserving our national parks, monuments, forests, and wilderness. Seems like they were saying two VERY different things. He's just citing Raegan to drum up more support from conservatives. It won't work. This opinion piece was horrible and makes little sense when you break it down.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I also sense a coming storm over privatizing wildlife. It could take many forms, but there are people that are doing it right now in a legal way. We must stay vigilant.
R


----------

